# My roasting noobie question thread :)



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Over the coming weeks/months I'm expecting to have several questions that probably won't deserve a thread of their own... quickfire ones that I'll ask as they occur to me. So here goes!

*Bean mass and roast quality*

When discussing roasted beans, would it be untrue to say that heavier ones are a probable indicator of a failure to sufficiently drive off the bean's original moisture content during the roasting process? I'm assuming there are other factors, such as variety and terroir, that contribute to weight variances.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

You will probably find a difference between wet and dry processed beans, as the moisture content may vary. There could also be variances due to the length of roast and some discussion also exists regarding the age of the green bean and how it has been stored. I have found that I can lose between 15% and 20%.


----------

